# How many rounds of Gonal F ??



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

am currently just finished cycle 2 of gonal and bfn..  
does anyone know how many cycles of this and timed intercourse are advised before calling it a day?? feeling so down


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about BFN    


From recollection my clinic offered upto 6 cycles to couples they thought it may be helpful to, however not sure what other clinics policies may be. Your clinic should have advised on cycles and successs rates when you were discussing treatment?


Sending        for future cycle


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

because I am responding well to the gonal, dr said maybe 4 cycles. We will see how it goes. I think I will do two more and take it from there.. Does iui increase your chances?


----------

